

Django Master Class (presentation and notes from OSCON 2007) - nickb
http://toys.jacobian.org/presentations/2007/oscon/tutorial/

======
ivankirigin
This is a great presentation. Who is else using Django besides me an Pownce?
What about web.py?

~~~
vidar
See <http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/DjangoPoweredSites>

